# Snow & Eyece



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Saturday, braved the snow and caught the eyes

 

 

Started strong from the get-go so we picked up another for the extra ticket

 

But then things roughed up for about three hours and the bite stopped dead

 

Then the weather mellowed out and the bite got going again. HJ-14 firetiger and pink glass worked well, Also the F-18 Clown. The JBs hooked twice but did not stay on. 1.0-1.3 mphs. Went 12 for about 18.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice job Virgil. Had to be a little chilly out there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Now that looks like alot of fun but i hope you released frosty because you did snag him!

Did the crew have to help shovel snow from the ramp? What is the surface temp?

Once again, I see some familiar faces but the real question is which crew is uglier?


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice. If we would have had frosty with us wed. night he would have had Christmas ale caps as eyeballs.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

These are the best Nite Bite photos that I have seen this year.Who needs ice?Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

He gets his name honestly. Water temp was 43.0-43.2 1-2 miles out and 42.6-42.8 around the rocks. The first and last 1.5 hours were great to be out there but it was miserable for 3 hours in between.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

hey virgil, can i qualify for the ugly crew. had fun last week. and am up for another round?


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

CraZy! nice report Virgil - looks like it was worth it. I like the fish lined up in the snow - that's cool.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome Job guys! Looks a little cool but alot of fun. Probably a night to remember for a while.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Is that Ole'Pete or Santa, second from left....


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Your name fits you. You need to find some work to do around the house.Looking at those pictures made me turn my furnace up a notch.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Went out Sunday and got some more walleyes. Cabin temperature in the low 60's. HJ-14 Pink glass and firetiger were hot again. 10'-40' back. .08-1.2 mph. Went 10 for 14.

What does Santa look like?









View image in gallery









View image in gallery









View image in gallery









View image in gallery









View image in gallery​


----------



## Rock'n'Troll (Nov 16, 2011)

That is hard core walleye fishing at it's BEST. Great Job!!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I had one word...sweet, but thought of a few more.....nice, love it and cool, VERY COOL!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty work. It was good to see another boat out there. Tried getting you on the radio to see how you guys were doing over there. The centerconsole doesn't get as warm as 60 or even 30 so we hid behind the breakwall til well after you guys left. See you on the water.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Treeman said:


> Pretty work. It was good to see another boat out there. Tried getting you on the radio to see how you guys were doing over there. The centerconsole doesn't get as warm as 60 or even 30 so we hid behind the breakwall til well after you guys left. See you on the water.


We did a radio chack as we gat started but got no answer. Then I though we talked there for a while, then your transmitions got very fumbeled.

We're on our way out.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

jennis9 said:


> CraZy! nice report Virgil - looks like it was worth it. I like the fish lined up in the snow - that's cool.


Jennie, not to late to put the boat back in. Frosty was a bit cold but got used to it.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

preacherman said:


> hey virgil, can i qualify for the ugly crew. had fun last week. and am up for another round?


If it's fishable after Christmas, we'll be at it.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fished Tuesday with "Z", PapaScott, B-thomas. 

 

Things got a bit "HOT"

 

But we managed to keep things "cool"

 

 

Firetiger HJ-14 and F-18 20'-30' back. 1.2-1.6 mph.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

That's taking walleye porn to a place it shouldn't go.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the great time last night Virgil...lots of fun. Here's a pic of the hog that Mikey got. According to the guy he was with, this fish was 14.2lbs on a certified scale this morning. Thats the biggest Ive seen in person:B:B


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Good job Mikey and Stan! That's one fish to be proud of. That is why it's worth being out there this time of year!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job guys.. Love the rods covered in snow.
I put my boat away way to early..


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Firetiger HJ-14 10'-20'-30 back worked well. Ole Pete's custom painted HJ-14 pulled a one-two. Pink Glas HJ-14 did a couple. 1.2-1.6mph. hugged the wall all night.

 

Who was that masked man?

 

His mask came off with this 12+ pounder

 

Ended up 11/15

 

The proud fisherman again. Glad he made up for the other ones (could've been a 15+)


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Virgil, Much better looking crew than the other night!!


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Great lookin' fish!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Took a few hours before we got anything going. Started with the HJ-14s and only managed one pull back. Switched to the F-18s and finished up 6 for 9. Jarred's perch bait pulled 2 and lost one 10' back. F-18 Ole Pete's purple/yellow went 2 for 3 20' back. Slow 1.0-1.2 mph. Close on the rocks worked for us. Even had a double.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Those fish sure are sporting some "pot bellies" Just add a white beard and red hat and there you have it


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

We looked around for a bit Thursday night and then we found them. First fish:

 

Then a double:

 

Then a 12 lbder:

 

Then more fish:

 

The we realized the "JB"-Jared's Bait was kicking A__!

 

We ended the night with a 11lbs & 12 lbs double:

 

We ended the night with 2-12lbs, 2-11lbs and 2-10lbs in the mix:

 

Went 11 for 12 (mono seams to help). 10' to 30' back. 0.8-1.3 mph. Jared's bait did 3, F-18 an HJ-14. But the F-18 with "the lemon twist" kicked. I know Friday "the lemon twist" IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job Virgil. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Virgil, 

Nice work. I forgot to tell you. I gave you the wrong bait. You were supposed to get the one that doesn't catch fish!. 

Great job, and I will give you a call later.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You guys are nucking futs. It never even occurs to me to fish this time of year. Congrats.


----------

